# Servo Vs Motor PAP, ¿cuál es más preciso?



## sephirot (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola, me gustaría saber que tipo de motor tiene más precisión, es decir, cuál es capaz de girar un menor ángulo con la mayor precisión, un servo o un paso a paso. He intentado obtener precisión con un servo, pero no la consigo, ya no se si es que mi servo no es muy bueno, o que por lo general, no se puede. Lo que si creo es que el servo es mucho más rápido que un PAP, no?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

Cuando te refieres a "Servo": 
¿ Servo como los de modelismo ?
¿ Motor Servo ?

Con un motor PaP o un motor servo puedes conseguir tanta precisión como desees.
Solo es cuestión de reducir la relación de transferencia entre tu motor y lo que quieres mover (Caja reductora), con esto disminuyes la velocidad, pero también aumentas el grado de precisión del movimiento.
Con el servo de modelismo estas mucho mas limitado ya que solo tienes 270º de giro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2009)

La precisión y resolución de la rotación angular de un servo está dado por:
1) El sensor de posición del eje que el sistema use (codificador óptico incremental o potenciómetro).
2) La reducción entre el eje del motor y el eje del servo.
3) El ajuste de los parámetros del controlador del servo (que en varios de los que he visto es un controlador proporcional y por ende no puede eliminar el error de estado estacionario, por que para eso haría falta un proporcional-integrativo).

La precisión y resolución de la rotación angular de un PAP está dado por:
1) La reducción entre el eje del motor PAP y el eje de salida, asumiendo que exista alguna reducción.
2) El valor angular de cada paso que es capaz de moverse el motor.

Como verás, en el servo tenés muchas mas variables para controlar para obtener la resolución que quieras. En el PAP estro no es posible, y lo unico que puedes modificar es la relación del reductor.

Saludos!


----------



## diegorobot (Mar 24, 2009)

Cuando hablamos de precision que mejor por optar por motores paso a paso ten en cuenta que los motores paso a paso son exactos si de precision hablamos, ademas que no sufren desgaste alguno porque el movimiento es producido por campos electromagneticos producidos por   los enbobinados, no muy facil de controlar, pero puedes controlar y crear micropasos en lugar de pasos normales.



Un servomotor es muy facil de controlar debido a que solo tenemos 3 cables 
1 positivo
1 negativo
1 de señal

al inyectarle un ancho de pulso especifico al servo podemos tener control, todo el control esta con respecto al ancho de pulso que se le asigne.

No son muy precisos ablando exclusivamente de los analogicos, existen servos digitales son con mayor precision pero son demaciado costosos

ventaja tenemos un gran torque debido a su relacion de engranaje

en breves palabras cuando tenemos una aplicacion como brazos roboticos donde no se necesite demasiada capacidad de carga y tener una mayor exactitud es mejor utilizar motores paso a  paso incluso yo me he dado cuenta que siempre casi en la mayoria de brazos roboticos utilizan motores a pasos para mayor exactitud y son muy utilizados en mesas x, y , z.

los servomotores no se quedan atras son muy utilizados para la automatizacion debido a que algunos giran 360° y tenemos control sobre ellos, algunos giran 180° y de igualmanra tenemos control sobre ellos son muy utilizados para bandas transportadoras donde se producen pausas muy seguidas o en aplicaciones  donde se requiere automatizar cosas sencillas.




powered by diego c c d


----------



## sephirot (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola, muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, la verdad es que ya lo tengo algo más claro. 

He estado probando con un servo viendo que ángulo mínimo de giro tenía. Para ello, iba variando la anchura del pulso 1 microsegundo para cada prueba, pero el servo no siempre giraba lo mismo o ni siquiera giraba. Tendré que probar con un PAP usando los micropasos y comprobar que ángulo mínimo son capaces de girar.

Saludos.


----------



## ina85 (Jul 24, 2009)

buenos días...


escribo ya que estoy montando una cinta transportadora con un pic 16f877a....

inicialmente tenia la idea de hacerla con un motor pap unipolar....dicho motor lo controlé con un ULN2803A y lo alimenté con 10v...el resultado fue que no se movió con la fuerza que necesitaba...

consulté con algunos compañeros y me dijeron q debo conseguir un motor q no sea de tanta precisión sino mas bien de fuerza..

quizas necesite un motor pap mas potente ó debo aplicar alguna etapa amplificadora de corriente en la salida del pic? ó quizas otro controlador ó un motor papa bipolar?

le agradezco su ayuda ya que muy pocas veces he motores...


gracias


----------

